# Does a crisis centre exist in Spain?



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

I won't go into too much detail since I hate to give impressions of self-pitying and such... and since I dislike bothering people with my issues... but unfortunately my OCD and depression escalated again. Nothing new, but this time it just is more intense than I've had in a long time.

Now my psychologist is on holiday, and even if I know she wouldn't mind me calling her, it would be inappropriate to do so. Back when I lived in Berlin there existed "crisis centers" which were open 24/7, a bit like an emergency department of a hospital but then for psychological issues. It were centers where you could just walk in any time of the day or night and speak to a psychologist when you need that listening ear outside of the regular hours.

Does such a thing (a sort of emergency psychologist) exist in Spain as well? If yes, where do you have to search it?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gerrit said:


> I won't go into too much detail since I hate to give impressions of self-pitying and such... and since I dislike bothering people with my issues... but unfortunately my OCD and depression escalated again. Nothing new, but this time it just is more intense than I've had in a long time.
> 
> Now my psychologist is on holiday, and even if I know she wouldn't mind me calling her, it would be inappropriate to do so. Back when I lived in Berlin there existed "crisis centers" which were open 24/7, a bit like an emergency department of a hospital but then for psychological issues. It were centers where you could just walk in any time of the day or night and speak to a psychologist when you need that listening ear outside of the regular hours.
> 
> Does such a thing (a sort of emergency psychologist) exist in Spain as well? If yes, where do you have to search it?


I wish I knew the answer, but surely if you were to go to _urgencias_ at your nearest hospital, they could help?


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

I thought about that, but the problem is that I have been to urgencias before when I had a physical problem on a Saturday night (broken tooth after having bitten in a portion of food fried like a stone ...) ; meanwhile I had a look around in urgencias and saw nothing but doctors and medical equipment related to any possible physical injury. But I didn't see any reference to anything psychological.

I do know that some types of emergency help exists but that's usually for those on the brink of collapsing: an anti-suicide line, emergency team that treats people with hysteria, .... For people like me who are in control but just need a person to talk to, to out our anxieties and have someone to talk to, often that's hard to find. The grey zone between perfectly normal or on the edge of collapsing is often not covered. It's not like I'm experiencing hysteria or so, but I just could use someone to talk to (a professional) to out my depressive feelings and see in what way I could better deal with them.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

there is an english speaking samaratins helpline you can call but I have no idea what the number is. There is an advert run weekly in the Costa Blanca News.Unfortunately I don't have a copy to hand.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Gerrit, 
Do you have access to the health service here? If so, I think you could ask your GP to refer you to someone urgently.


----------



## timr (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Gerrit, here´s link to CB Samaritans web site;

Costa Blanca Samaritans

There´s also a free phone number;

902 88 35 35

I´d also try to get an urgent referral from your doctor to see a specialist. A friend recently was suffering from severe insomnia (hadn´t slept more than couple of hours a night for month). When he mentioned the problem at the hospital, the doctor arranged an urgent appointment to see psychiatrist for the same day.

If also else fails go to urgencias.


----------



## stew (Nov 17, 2009)

Do you really require a spanish service? How about phoning someone in the uk?


----------

